# New s-works sl4...help!!!!



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Top tube cracked on my black 2010 S-Works SL3 and Specialized has replaced it with a new candy apple red S-Works SL4. I usually go with black seatpost and stem, with white saddle and bar tape.

WHICH COLORS FOR THE NEW RED FRAME?????

Black or white seatpost and stem?
Black or white saddle and bar tape?????


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

When all else fails, you must #8

Rule #8 // Saddles, bars, and tires shall be carefully matched.<sup>3</sup>

Valid options are:


Match the saddle to the bars and the tires to black; or
Match the bars to the color of the frame at the top of the head tube and the saddle to the color of the frame at the top of the seat tube and the tires to the color where they come closest to the frame; or
Match the saddle and the bars to the frame decals; or
Black, black, black
Velominati › The Rules


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

IAmSpecialized said:


> Top tube cracked on my black 2010 S-Works SL3 and Specialized has replaced it with a new candy apple red S-Works SL4. I usually go with black seatpost and stem, with white saddle and bar tape.
> 
> WHICH COLORS FOR THE NEW RED FRAME?????
> 
> ...


IMO...

Black seatpost and stem, white saddle and bar tape.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> IMO...
> 
> Black seatpost and stem, white saddle and bar tape.


Agreed. Possibly throw in some red accented tires. And ftlog POST PICS!


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

this is why people don't bother reading threads where people cry for help. Its your bike... get your favorite color. In the end thats all that matters, right? If not then get green thats my fave color


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

sramred said:


> this is why people don't bother reading threads where people cry for help. Its your bike... get your favorite color. In the end thats all that matters, right? If not then get green thats my fave color


Well apparently you read it...too bad you didn't understand it


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I appreciate the few replies. I think I'm gonna do something different and go with black post and stem, and black saddle and tape.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Well apparently you read it...too bad you didn't understand it


understood it 100%. Today i'm wearing black shoes with white accents and a red air bubble. red or black or blue socks? i guess i'll just stick with green since its my favorite color.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Saw THE Bike color today at THE Bikemotion Bikeshow. It's realy very flashy / signal red. You Will definately be seen when you ride this bike! I would also Go with with Black, Black, Black and Black and ride THE wheels as Black as possible as well (Zipps / Lightweight...). Would be à Cream to ride! Very Nice that they do not only include ceramic bearings in THE crankset, but also in THE headset. Realy à no need to service set up. 

Question: is there à seatpost included?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Arnoud said:


> Saw THE Bike color today at THE Bikemotion Bikeshow. It's realy very flashy / signal red. You Will definately be seen when you ride this bike! I would also Go with with Black, Black, Black and Black and ride THE wheels as Black as possible as well (Zipps / Lightweight...). Would be à Cream to ride! Very Nice that they do not only include ceramic bearings in THE crankset, but also in THE headset. Realy à no need to service set up.
> 
> Question: is there à seatpost included?



No seatpost included. I ride with a Deda Superzero white post right now. Going to buy a Deda Superzero black post. And yes...it is very flashy. Much different than my matte black S-works SL3.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Yep,
> 
> Green socks with these shoes will look sweet! :thumbsup:


I dont have green socks, i wear either black or white with those 2013 sworks shoes. What shoes do u wear and what color?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

sramred said:


> this is why people don't bother reading threads where people cry for help. Its your bike... get your favorite color. In the end thats all that matters, right? If not then get green thats my fave color


Why do you bother replying to threads if your just going be an a$$?

Wasn't it a cry for help when *you posted *a thread last week about your 2013 sworks shoes because you didn't know what length cleat screws to use?
I could have replied that "IMO if your going to spend over $300.00 on shoes you should be able to figure out how to attach the cleats to them" but that would be rude.
You asked a legitmate question and received an answer, IAmSpecialized asked a question and you reply by being an a$$

If you don't have something constructive to add in the future just let it go and don't reply.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

IAmSpecialized said:


> I appreciate the few replies. I think I'm gonna do something different and go with black post and stem, and black saddle and tape.


Black seat and tape is practical. I have white seat/tape, and it is hard to keep them looking good.

BTW, your story posted in the general forum is awesome. Congrats and your little boy is too cute.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...before-after-crash-son-pics-video-291675.html


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

scottma said:


> Black seat and tape is practical. I have white seat/tape, and it is hard to keep them looking good.
> 
> BTW, your story posted in the general forum is awesome. Congrats and your little boy is too cute.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...before-after-crash-son-pics-video-291675.html


I've used Fizik Microfiber WHITE tape for several years and it stay clean easily. White Prologo Scratch saddle, also stays white easily. Easily...for white. Just kind of looking for something differnet and needed a little nudge.

Thanks for the kind words about my "other post!!!!"


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

DS1239622 said:


> Agreed. Possibly throw in some red accented tires. And ftlog POST PICS!


My new warranty replacement for a 2010 S-Works SL3.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Kinda hoping on getting a warranty replacement myself. Just found some cracks around the top of the headtube, and a crack extending about an inch down the front of it.

Edit: Yeah, I'm getting a warranty replacement as well :thumbsup:


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

So I'm getting the red/white frame as well. 

IamSpesh, what did you have to pay for in the whole warranty process?


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

dcorn said:


> So I'm getting the red/white frame as well.
> 
> IamSpesh, what did you have to pay for in the whole warranty process?


Hahaha. It was a WARRANTY replacement. I did not have to pay for anything.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

IAmSpecialized said:


> Hahaha. It was a WARRANTY replacement. I did not have to pay for anything.


That's what I figured. Guy at the LBS handling my claim told me I was responsible for paying for the shipping of the frame from Spesh and the parts swap to the new frame.

Time to start researching the warranty agreement. :mad2:


Straight from Specialized:

"Should this bicycle, frameset or any part be determined by Specialized to be covered by
this warranty, it will be repaired or replaced, at Specializedʼs sole option, which will be conclusive and binding. The original owner shall pay all labor charges connected with the repair or replacement of all parts. Under no circumstances does this limited warranty include the cost of travel or shipment to and from an authorized Specialized dealer. Such costs, if any, shall be borne by the original owner."


----------



## zammmmo (Jul 8, 2012)

IAmSpecialized said:


> I appreciate the few replies. I think I'm gonna do something different and go with black post and stem, and black saddle and tape.


Lovely frame. Black tape/bars, white stem, and when money allows deeper rims (predominantly black).


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

zammmmo said:


> Lovely frame. Black tape/bars, white stem, and when money allows deeper rims (predominantly black).


I have a set of ENVE 45s with DT 180s that I race on. They are, in my opinion, the perfect wheel. The remaining days I ride on the set of Fulcrum Racing 5s that are in the photo. Approaching 30,000 miles on them, changed the hub bearings once. Minor truing on the rear after the first 1200 miles and I've literally not touched them otherwise. They are bullet proof and no need to buy anything else. Although, I've recently began wondering how many more miles I'm going to get out of them. I've never even broken a spoke...and I've recently been on edge waiting for it to happen.


----------

